# Receipt printing software



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Does anybody have any software for their computer that will generate receipts to print direct to a thermal printer?

If so, what's it called? Where did you get it from? How much did it cost you?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What kind of thermal printer are you using?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

and what kind of reciept or invoice? I think most software that prints to a thermal would be POS software.


----------

